# Where to buy Driftwood



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Since i dont have much time for aquarium for a while because of school and work. i decided to take down my heavy planted tank and make it for simple with only a few fish. This will make tending to my jungle so much easier since i spend around 2 hours trimming and water changing 

I was inspired by this click i saw and i wanna do something like it. I will still have some plants (carpet, probably cuba to make hills) and will have driftwood+rocks. kinda like a Iwagumi Aquascape with forest but less busy.

So i was wondering if anyone on this forum know where i can find long tingly driftwood (ex: 



 ) i know bigals sell some, just wanna see if anyone else does.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

If you look at the ADG website they have quite a few amazing hardscapes. The key for their style is tons of repetition in the pattern. What ever you end up doing, i would buy lots of pieces that look the same. That said, while ADG is good, IMO, George Farmer is better.. ADG does well with just the hardscape, but Farmer really knows how to ground a simple selection of plants on top of an amazing hardscape.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks for the info 

do you by any chance know where i can get some tho?


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry, no. The only thing i have really seen around for purchase is bog wood, manzanita and toughs crazy looking sand blasted root fragments that BA's sells . Whatever they are using it is neither of the three. I would figure out what it is, then look for an online seller.


----------

